# 20.4.6 problem, MRV transfer results in Amazon purchase



## itriedeverything (Jan 19, 2015)

So my box got the update today, and I haven't really used it any, but I went to transfer a show to my premier from the Romio, selected it ( a pre-recorded show) and it began transferring, and all of a sudden I got an e-mail from Amazon saying I had purchased that show!!!! Amazon was able to refund me, but obviously this is NOT what was intended. I've deauthorized the tivos' from the account for now, but this is really really bad.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

itriedeverything said:


> So my box got the update today, and I haven't really used it any, but I went to transfer a show to my premier from the Romio, selected it ( a pre-recorded show) and it began transferring, and all of a sudden I got an e-mail from Amazon saying I had purchased that show!!!! Amazon was able to refund me, but obviously this is NOT what was intended. I've deauthorized the tivos' from the account for now, but this is really really bad.


Not sure what happened to you, so I won't try...

I thought a pin was required for Amazon purchases, but perhaps it isn't - I would absolutely recommend it as a final conformation to any purchase. (And to keep the kids in check)

Set this up and any purchae will reqire a security pin before processing.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201422940


----------



## itriedeverything (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, the things you never knew about. Amazon walked me through this when performing the refund. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That sounds bizarre. Was the episode that transferred the one from the Premiere, with commercials, or the one from Amazon?


----------



## itriedeverything (Jan 19, 2015)

The recorded one with commercials, I had even chosen "Transfer from paused point" because we watched the first half of it last night in the other room.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

itriedeverything said:


> So my box got the update today, and I haven't really used it any, but I went to transfer a show to my premier from the Romio, selected it ( a pre-recorded show) and it began transferring, and all of a sudden I got an e-mail from Amazon saying I had purchased that show!!!! Amazon was able to refund me, but obviously this is NOT what was intended. I've deauthorized the tivos' from the account for now, but this is really really bad.


In another thread you said you didn't receive the replacement Roamio and you had no service on the one you were replacing.

Which thread is true?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

itriedeverything said:


> The recorded one with commercials, I had even chosen "Transfer from paused point" because we watched the first half of it last night in the other room.


I just tried it with our two Roamios. However, after doing it, I remembered our Amazon is linked to my Wife's account so I'll have to ask her if she got an email saying we purchased the episode. (I made sure it was a show that was available for sale on Amazon)


----------



## itriedeverything (Jan 19, 2015)

That is correct, and the error for no service is still there, but realized I was able to transfer the shows off for some reason (thought I shouldn't be able to). Perhaps since the Premier hasn't yet synced that information yet? 

Perhaps this Tivo being in purgatory is contributing to the problem?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

If you have no service on one of the boxes and the other doesn't know it, the results will be unpredictable.

There is no reason for a "20.4.6 big problem" thread. It should be named "unsubscribed TiVo weird problem."


----------



## itriedeverything (Jan 19, 2015)

Aren't you a gem?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You have made 9 posts on this forum. 8 of them have been complaints and one has been an insult.


----------



## itriedeverything (Jan 19, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> I just tried it with our two Roamios. However, after doing it, I remembered our Amazon is linked to my Wife's account so I'll have to ask her if she got an email saying we purchased the episode. (I made sure it was a show that was available for sale on Amazon)


Ah ok, thanks for looking into it. Does tivo have a bug submission page somewhere, I remember having them in the beta program back in the day, but have never seen one for mortal users.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Arcady said:


> There is no reason for a "20.4.6 big problem" thread. It should be named "unsubscribed TiVo weird problem."


:up: I was reading the thread to make sure the update wouldn't brick my brand new box!


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

itriedeverything said:


> Ah ok, thanks for looking into it. Does tivo have a bug submission page somewhere, I remember having them in the beta program back in the day, but have never seen one for mortal users.


I have had this software for 2 days now and transferred a bunch of stuff from my plus to my XL4. Getting ready to possibly upgrade my plus to 3tb and want to move some things I want to keep. But I have not gotten this so I would say it is your possible issue with your non service working TIVO.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

h2oskierc said:


> :up: I was reading the thread to make sure the update wouldn't brick my brand new box!


Yeah I saw this and had to read it because I said damn what do I have to look forward to since I have this already. Turns out not a damn thing!


----------



## itriedeverything (Jan 19, 2015)

joewom said:


> Yeah I saw this and had to read it because I said damn what do I have to look forward to since I have this already. Turns out not a damn thing!


Wasn't intending to freak people out, just a warning of what could happen. Amazon's official policy is no refunds on digital purchases (though they did give me one), I'm just glad it didn't accidentally buy a season of Game of Thrones or something!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There I changed the title so people have a better idea what it's about.


----------



## itriedeverything (Jan 19, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> There I changed the title so people have a better idea what it's about.


Ah great thanks. That sounds much better.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

itriedeverything said:


> Ah great thanks. That sounds much better.


That it does. I have a pin on all Amazon movie purchases. I thought it was required but guess not.


----------



## itriedeverything (Jan 19, 2015)

joewom said:


> That it does. I have a pin on all Amazon movie purchases. I thought it was required but guess not.


Funny thing is I've only ever bought one thing from Amazon instant and it was last week. I promise a pin is set now and forever!


----------

